# Where Can I get ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Those thick wool socks that they used to make during the 70's and early 80's. I used to have some when I was a kid. Do any of you guys know what I'm talking about ? They were were grey on the bottom and red on the top and would make your feet itch but kept them nice and warm...Thanks.....Rich


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you should be able to find them at most outdoor stores and probably other places like walmart.maybe not that exact color scheme,but there are several on the market of different quality.cabelas has several as i'm sure gander,bass pro,etc do.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Any RedWing shoe store has nice socks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try some of these in merino wool....http://www.wigwam.com/Products/ProdImg.nsf/DPG?openagent&Category&Outdoor


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Dick's has wigwam socks that go for $12.99 a pair but are well worth it. I have 2 pair and I swear by them. Thats all I need when I wade into the rivers or I take my boy sled riding. They are expensive but WORTH IT.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wal-mart has remington and rocky...both are great at about $10 for two pair...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> They were were grey on the bottom and red on the top and would make your feet itch but kept them nice and warm...


If you don't mind the color they have the same things at the Army Surplus store.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Another vote for the Wigwams.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. I've been wearing non insulated boots here while helping with feeding the horses and my feet are freezing so I'm off to the Army/Navy Surplus this evening in Medina. Thanks Again.Rich


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They also sell pairs of thin liner socks that you wear under the heavy socks. They help keep your body heat trapped within the socks. I started using them two winters ago, and they are a must have item if you suffer from cold feet, like I do.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Started using them also about 2 years ago.........Rich


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got a new pair of "100&#37; waterproof", 1600 gram thinsulate leather hunting boots from Sportman's Warehouse. They were on sale for $59! I can't wait to try them out on the ice or late bow hunting. I've tried all kinds of socks but I am convinced if you have cold feet like I do, thinsulate is the way to go and these guys are very reasonable.(Yeah, Madein China-but what isn't these days?) The company says they are made to their "rigid specifications" and they actually seem to be well made? We'll see.
Correction: Make that the "SPORTSMAN'S GUIDE". Never really bought anything from Sportsman's Warehouse?!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tried them on the ice-not sure those if the chinese remembered to put the 1600 grams of thinsulate "in the bottom of the boots or not"! I think I better look for some kind of insert!-or thick wool socks!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

RichsFishin said:


> Those thick wool socks that they used to make during the 70's and early 80's. I used to have some when I was a kid. Do any of you guys know what I'm talking about ? They were were grey on the bottom and red on the top and would make your feet itch but kept them nice and warm...Thanks.....Rich


They were called "sweat socks".


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Bought me some WigWam socks and a pair of new pac boots from Cabelas and my feet are nice and warm now. Thanks guys..............Rich


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

try looking in your dresser drawer duh


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks there buddy. Who would of thought about checking there....LOL...Rich


----------

